# Treating for ich but now...



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

We've been treating out 29 gallon for ich the past week. But now it appears our glowlights fins and tails are getting raggedy. Would you guys say this would be a case of fin rot? If so, what medication should we use? Melafix? And can we use the fin rot med while we finish up the ich treatment? I don't like the idea of adding 2 meds into the tank at once but if thats what works then we'll do it. What do you guys think? 

Paul


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I also don't like the idea of adding another medication. Sometimes the ragged fins could be an effect of the ick. I would continue with your ick treatment, and once that is over, do your waterchange, add your carbon back and see how they fins look then. If they don't appear any better in a few days or are getting worse, then treat. 

You don't say what you have done to treat your tank, so if you haven't all ready you can add some salt to make the fish feel better, and raise the temp in the tank abit to speed the life cycle of the ick abit. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

I had talked to Sue last weekend. I raised the temp, and used the Jungle Tablets for Ich. So you suggest after treating for ich get everything back to the norm and then wait and see if the fish return to there healthy state? Also if I do have to treat for fin rot would you guys suggest keeping the ADF's out of the tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think it's finrot, but instead just frazzled fins caused by the ick treatment, to which tetras are sensitive.
You can mix melafix with most other meds just fine, and it can help keep a true infection from starting. It's a take-it-or-leave-it kind of thing; it won't stop really nasty infections, but it can help keep them from getting a foothold. 
At any rate, the fins should return to normal soon enough after the water is changed.

Oh, right, the frogs. Yes, keep them out during all medication.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Alrighty, thanks much TOS. Thats what I hoping for. I'll just keep a watchful eye on them to make sure it doesn't turn into something.


----------

